# What do you want in the next 5 years?



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

What are some things/goals that you are hoping to achieve within the next 5 years?

Here's mine.
- Conquer this mf anxiety and be able to confidently work on my goals
- Be comfortable in my own body and love myself for my whole essence
- Have a better relationship with my family, friends and God
- *Get a scholarship* (3.5 GPA yo...working on it, fingers crossed)
- *Further studies abroad.* I'm looking into this. It will be nice to live and study in another country for a few years. It will be a great cultural and academical exposure and I can use this time to develop myself and my horizons better. Plus I can learn to be more independent and I'm looking forward to this. Hope I can go ahead with this <3
- *Meet the right guy*? If he exists..Fall in love and be loved. I am skeptical when it comes to the art of romance, but it'll be nice to experience this at some point......I've fallen in love but not sure about being loved. Oh well.
- *Establish a career* in a field of my interests. I'm still figuring out my interest scopes, but for now, its heavily revolves around literature, foreign cultures and linguistics as well as humanity.. 
- *Buy a car* and be *financially secure*
- Learn a new language..or two 0
- *Travel around*, this is definitely goals. I would love to especially travel to a few European countries and Canada/Australia as well. Hope to start my travelling dream soon <3
- Write a book
- Help people
- Figure out life purpose

That's it. Super long goals but I am working on them slowly


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

This dude in glasses wants:

New cell phone 

Some new glasses

A new mask

And...a turtle...yes...a turtle will do. :b


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Getting super smart and super rich, I wont reject a miracle that solves stuff I can't solve, though.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I want my bladder surgically removed and I want an Indiana pouch put in and I want both procedures to work and I want to never feel the way I've been feeling for the past 8 years ever again. 

Most other things are secondary to that at the moment, and probably unachievable (sic?) anyway. I'd be happy if this alone was achievable.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Large amounts of cash would be good thanks.


----------



## BAC (Aug 16, 2015)

1. A girlfriend.
2. A small group of genuine friends. I don't mean people that I might just see from time to time, I mean people that I would be genuinely close to.


----------



## jxoxo (Jul 20, 2016)

-a degree
-house with: an "astronomy" room for my dad, my own little library, pretty garden, movie room, drawing room for my sis, room full of clothes for my mom lol
-money to start my dream business 
-overcome my social anxiety
-boyfriend
-PEACEFUL WORLD
-to become a better, wiser and stronger person
-to travel with my close friends


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

I need <3


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

~ A great job
~ Master driving
~ Have a few close friends irl
~ Have a solid relationship going
~ Be pretty set in my fitness lifestyle 
~ Have a strong relationship with God
~ Own place
~ Have my mental issues under control


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

To feel GOOD about myself at a much larger ratio than the sometimes seemingly infinitesimal amount that I've felt for who knows how long.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

-Marriage or engagement
-A career
-More international/travel experiences
-The ability to work and communicate in groups
-A place that I can afford to pay with my career
-Having my adult responsibilities more in consolidation
-A good start at paying down my high debt
-A car-even though I'm used to not having one


----------



## Inescapable (Jun 2, 2016)

- overcome SA
- be a better speaker and writer
- have a stable career
- support my family
- volunteer on a regular, permanent basis
- face-lift on my house and myself
- acquire the coolest kitchen gadgets and appliance
- travel overseas to Australia, NZ etc
- solo travel
- develop my interests: Web design, graphic design, video editing, singing, guitar
- enter a music competition when I have learned the guitar well 
- learn to swim


----------



## CalvinCandie (Aug 1, 2016)

-Complete my degree
-Overcome Social Anxiety to the best of my ability.
-Live independently
-Earn a decent paying job
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

- my driving license 
-maybe have a girlfriend 
-a good paying job 
-have good friends
-be a black belt in martial arts 
-overcome my social anxiety


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Nothing... death hopefully


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

5 Girlfriends


----------



## Scar4lf (May 8, 2016)

Have a decent job that suits my personality


Have my own car


Have an comfy n cozy apartment


Be able to accept and enjoy being me


Have a better relationship with my granny


----------



## wiZZ (May 31, 2011)

Get in shape.


Learn to box.


Learn Muay Thai.


Learn to approach girls.


Get my motorbike license maybe?


Be a better version of myself.


Be less and think less toxic bull****, it's killing me and seeing it effect me even if people keep thinking i'm an amazing guy.


Leave my job for something better.


Help people more.


Be a high energy guy because I love it when i'm high energy.


Go float in an isolation tank.


Read more so I don't have a small attention span.


Make people laugh anytime I want, which would be always probably.


Be REAL!


----------



## Lostintheshuffle (Sep 13, 2015)

-finish uni
-have 1-2 really good female friends. 
-land a job I don't hate
-get out more..and just be..normal? Idk


----------



## iPOUT (May 11, 2015)

5 years huh. . . I guess what I want is:

- More friends
- Graduate from College
- Have a okay/ well paying job
- Go out more and try new things
- Lose more weight
- A boyfriend or at least one very close friend
-Gotten more involved in my hobbies.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

-Get a higher paying job.
-Lose weight.
-Travel more.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

- To get my income back to where it was 5 or 10 years ago without a new career.
- Make at least one uncomplicated friend who's close enough to hang out with on a regular basis.
- A stable girlfriend who I can trust and rely on.
- To be able to go to local events without social anxiety stopping me.
- Perhaps a bit of travel.
- Find an interesting new hobby.
- Get back to writing.


----------



## Unreality (Aug 17, 2016)

Overcome SA and reclaim my life...then go back to school. That's really all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## meltedcheese (May 30, 2015)

To discover myself more and more. I do not know who I am at the moment. Trial and error will tell.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

To have made significant progress on my writing endeavors. Hopefully the first two books done. On a related note, to learn and hopefully understand more about things that intrigue me. That's pretty much it. I'm not good with people so that excludes most other things.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

get a couple of solid internships
travel to foreign countries
good career
find love
learn a language
cure social anxiety and never visit this forum anymore
grad school maybe


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

1. To be happy
2. Travel
3. Be engaged or married 
4. Have children
5. Finish school and have the job that I want


----------



## romon267 (Nov 10, 2016)

1. Recover from depersonalization/derealization.
2. Be fully happy.
3. Overcome OCD.
4. Find purpose of life.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Write a full power metal album to myself.


----------

